# what is the traders forum?



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I have never heard of it until somone mention'd it in a thread.

Maybe i live under a rock i dunno - can somone send a link?

also what does it involve? just trading of reptiles?: victory:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Dead in the water at the moment!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

pink said:


> Dead in the water at the moment!


meaning? 

lol - sorry, i geuss theres been alot of arguments over it? 

don;t have a clue about it :blush:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Some people thought it would be all very exciting and full of gossip...
Actually we'd probably discuss where we buy frozen mice from...


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

It was suggested as a place for the people who are in the reptile trade to get together and discuss their business...some people seem not to like that and have kicked up a big fuss for some reason.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Andy said:


> It was suggested as a place for the people who are in the reptile trade to get together and discuss their business...some people seem not to like that and have kicked up a big fuss for some reason.


Thanks for explaining! 

I geuss people who don't have a business are annoy'd?:whistling2:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

stephenie191 said:


> Thanks for explaining!
> 
> I geuss people who don't have a business are annoy'd?:whistling2:


Got it in one! :lol2:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

heres the "original" thread...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/hobby-issues-information/114222-traders-private-forum.html

And before anyone starts i am not up for public discussion on it, if anybody wants to make postive comments please feel free to leave them here.

And any Retailers interested please please oh please PM Athravan


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

pink said:


> heres the "original" thread...
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/hobby-issues-information/114222-traders-private-forum.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for that link.

Seems kinda unfair that so many members were against it yet it still went ahead, even though originally it said it wouldn't if member weren't happy?

Maybe i read it wrong, only a few pages in 

So let me get this striaght as i'm kinda having a blonde moment

The traders forum is for

people who have a business only? or who work in one? : victory:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Ahhh, OK i get it now.

For business people who deal with reptiles etc

well 

i see no reason why people are getting annoy'd over it?


RFUK - is a general reptile forum


traders is a specific one.

yeah? :blush: HAHA i'm probably wrong


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Wasnt there only 3 people who were against it?

I see no reason either Steph


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

> Seems kinda unfair that so many members were against it yet it still went ahead, even though originally it said it wouldn't if member weren't happy?


You will find that very few people were against it, ie. 2-3 people mainly, compared to the many thousands of people we have here. The people that spoke out against it, were not traders or even eligible to join, but annoyed that they would be "left out" from a section of the forums, it seems.

Yet you don't see under 18s complaining because there is an over 18 section... 

These people did also not speak up in the original thread which is in Forum Help where it was discussed, that thread had quite a few positive responses.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

t-bo said:


> Wasnt there only 3 people who were against it?
> 
> I see no reason either Steph


yeah - now i've read through i understand it now :whistling2: Geuss some people just have to feel included in everything.

Not me - i don't even get half the arguments on here so couldn't keep up with another forum :blush:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Who's booked for doing the 'traders forum' thread for tomorrow ?


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

ratboy said:


> Who's booked for doing the 'traders forum' thread for tomorrow ?


hurgh? has this already been cover'd? :lol2:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

So only traders can gain access to the ivory tower?


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Moshpitviper said:


> So only traders can gain access to the ivory tower?


Yes I believe thats the case that only traders can access the traders forum.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> hurgh? has this already been cover'd? :lol2:


Yeah hun  Bunny long ears has been out of his pram more times than a yoyo


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It is just sad, at the end of the day retailers getting together to discuss the improvement of their part of the business could not hurt anyone. But because of maliciousness, jealousy and paranoia, the chance is unlikely to be given. Ironically, it is people who claim loudly to care about the hobby who are unwilling to allow the retailers privacy to discuss and address their problems. Retailers will never air their dirty laundry in public, a private section was the only way things could improve.

The next time people complain about pet shops and why they don't improve, or the power retailers have in the hobby that is not being used... we can use this as a failed example.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Andy said:


> Yes I believe thats the case that only traders can access the traders forum.


sorry - looks like i've caused an arguement, jusy lock the thread now hun - questions been answer'd ! 



ratboy said:


> Yeah hun  Bunny long ears has been out of his pram more times than a yoyo


hmm dunno who you mean but i'm sure i would have somthign witty to say :whistling2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

erm... just found this..other thread was locked by tiem i wanted to say something..
anyway, I think the traders forum is a great idea, and to be honest, none of anyone elses business considering any secret private chats could be hosted virtually anywhere [msn, phone, other board] having it part of rfuk simply keeps some form of community...id have thought elimintaing "those bad shops" who dont even use the forum anyway from going to it... 
Yet giving those who do use this forum, and are in the trade [or is it retailers forum? whatever] a section where they can talk business..

Surely its no more scary than being able to see "the mods lounge" and not know whats being said there?

anyway the entire thing made me giggle.
If its "on" then hope some good comes of it.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Theres a mod's lounge ? :hmm:

Lets kick off about that :lol2: 

No i think anything that helps out, rep shops can only be a good thing


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

This is the first I've read about a trader's forum. I'm not sure it should be on here in full view, but 'private'. That sounds like elitism to me.

If you think a traders forum is a good idea, and it probably is, set up a private forum elsewhere, or just make sure it doesn't appear unless you are logged in with a suitable username.
Traders speak in private all the time, so a private forum is nothing to be paranoid about, but I wonder what is so important that traders feel the need to hide it from the people who pay their wages.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

snickers said:


> This is the first I've read about a trader's forum. I'm not sure it should be on here in full view, but 'private'. That sounds like elitism to me.
> 
> If you think a traders forum is a good idea, and it probably is, set up a private forum elsewhere, or just make sure it doesn't appear unless you are logged in with a suitable username.
> Traders speak in private all the time, so a private forum is nothing to be paranoid about, but I wonder what is so important that traders feel the need to hide it from the people who pay their wages.


Why would everyone care about their decor supplier's or them discussing electrical bills?

Over 18's is private but the under 18's don't moan on about it. : victory:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

you just said yourself its better private than in full view...
so its not so much private as much as "simply private" and that doesnt imply theres anything to hide.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

>Why would everyone care about their decor supplier's
>or them discussing electrical bills?

Why would traders want to keep discussions about their decor suppliers private?

Maybe we should have a private customers forum? Where only customers of a particular shop are welcome, but not the owners? We'd only discuss how nice your shop is of course, so no need for you to have access.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

snickers said:


> This is the first I've read about a trader's forum. I'm not sure it should be on here in full view, but 'private'. That sounds like elitism to me.
> 
> If you think a traders forum is a good idea, and it probably is, set up a private forum elsewhere, or just make sure it doesn't appear unless you are logged in with a suitable username.
> Traders speak in private all the time, so a private forum is nothing to be paranoid about, but I wonder what is so important that traders feel the need to hide it from the people who pay their wages.


 
I said that the other day LOL

and was told i was a childish idiot and immature..

BUT the most hilarious thing is the VERY thing i said would happen within hours of it being open happened..

people got into massive arguements and slagging matches and some tradres walked out in disgust

the silly thing is theres no legal privacy clauses.. so if my mate had a business he cold sign up and tel me everything that was happening so whats the REALpoint of keeping it al locked and secret .. as more traders join with more mates who r keepers whats to say they wont tell us whats happening...

im not saying it WILL happen..

but isnt it obvious when the fights and arguements start over there they wil be leaked anyways.. forums are bonkers as we all know..

they have a personality all of their own and each forumite can be vastly different on a forum than in real life..

ive met people from rfuk i thought id dislike and in fact i REALLY like them in real life etc

the dynamic of the forum i mentioned may change too... as snickers pointed out publically the feelings of actually a fair few rfukers ive spoken to is exactly this.....

i explained that from a phsycological point of view some of us mere mortals may feel strange about the BUSINESES being in some secret locked forum.. RFUK really isnt a business forum is it??? anyways i actualyl dont feel threatned or weird about it as per usual im being devils advocate and pointing out what COULD happen... thats all

Discussing how pet shops can be improved doesnt take a locked secret forum does it.. or am i missing something..

The problem is when you mix MONEY MAKING with ANIMAL CARE.. there wil always be MASSIVE issues.. and within the traders forum the issues become more extreme and more heated.... Business people can be just as arguementative and dramatic as the NON business people.. even more so as they have WAY more to lose...

the traders forum is an undiluted version i think of the main forums issues..

I actually saw some screen shots... which im being told im not supposed to tell anyone.. but actually why am i not..

because its NON RFUK Politicaly correct.. what am i meant to be portecting people i dont know ...


who knows. but it doesnt make sense

not good 

also i know some VERY poor traders who were uncovered over the last few months ...... some where dead animals were being sent through the post etc... Now whats to say these traders cant vat register under a different name and sign up for the forum... HOW DOES THAT REMOTELY protectanimal welfare... its nonsense to think ALL TRADERS are as excellent as people like ATHRAVAN etc.. whom I know is a very caring concientious trader.... however all that said the traders forum headaches aint mine.. thanks goodness

bad and good traders alike can and wil access this forum and theres NO WAY of telling them apart ... i wouldnt be comfortable discussing MY BUISNESS on a forum space with traders whom id idnt have a clue who they were..

for al i know they could be fakers or liars... that is dealble with to an extent within the main forum of RFUK but its not something id be comfortable as a business person discussing openly with people who i cant be sure of..






anyway i dont really care what they do particularly i just wanted to play devils advocate and make them think about what MAY happen..
im not a trader so ive nothing to worry about and if it cauises ill feeling between the main forumites on the keppers part and the traders its also not my issue..


in fact all i wanted to do in the other locked was point out what COULD maybe happen..

the fyunny thing is there is a FEELING of seperatisms from some RFUKers..

whom im sure wil also be called silly and childish as i was..


the traders forums nothing to do with me i know

but dynamics and internet pshycology fascinate me...

so i guess im watching closely something i find fascinating...






ho hum eh???


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

snickers said:


> >Why would everyone care about their decor supplier's
> >or them discussing electrical bills?
> 
> Why would traders want to keep discussions about their decor suppliers private?
> ...


 
I also said that too snickers and again was laughed at.,,,


trust me its a no win situation but if u were privvy to some of the stuff i know happened in the traders forum you REALLY wouldnt wanna be there...

SERIOUSLY

stay out here in the safe madness of what is RFUK UNLOCKED ZONE


lol


this thread wil only be locked again anyways


seems it was cool to ask in the main forum about the need for a traders forum... now its there were not MEANT to discuss it on the open forum..


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

sparkle said:


> I also said that too snickers and again was laughed at.,,,
> 
> trust me its a no win situation but if u were privvy to some of the stuff i know happened in the traders forum you REALLY wouldnt wanna be there...
> 
> ...


DRAMA!!!! I bet everyone wishes they knew what you did.

Im sure everyone really wants to partake in the boring discussions about suppliers and stuff. There is nothing political being discussed there, that idea never went ahead.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

t-bo said:


> DRAMA!!!! I bet everyone wishes they knew what you did.
> 
> Im sure everyone really wants to partake in the boring discussions about suppliers and stuff. There is nothing political being discussed there, that idea never went ahead.


 


i did suggest political agendas within the trader forum was a bad idea WAY back in the other thread.. i might talk crap a lot of the time but sometimes VERY rarely I do talk some sense...

good to know it didnt go ahead 


not that in anyway anyone on here would ever take up one of my suggestions...




as far as i read it wasnt vat returns the issue was about the other day.. and a fair few of the members within the traders forum admitted there was bitching... how can there be bitching about tax returns... 



it was a whole lotta slagging off.. which wasnt made up by me but admitted by trader members...

its interesting on a purely pshycological level...

thats all

Im sure it was nipped in the bud... but it was exactly what i was TRYING to say might happen in a micro-cosm of RFUK that was undiluted and therefore far more likey to cause issue..

you might think im a pain in the arse but the whole political thing was a REALLY bad idea and yet when i pointed that out in the other thread i was shouted down...

but it was decided anyway after I pointed the issues of politics within trade forum out.... you werent going ahead with it.. :hmm:

good decision me thinks...






ANYWAYS

thats my commoners psychology nonsense over

just glad youve ironed out all the trader forum issues


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I've never heard such over exagerated drama in all my life! I guess life for some must be pretty dull for chinese whispers to reach those sort of proportions! I don't know whether to laugh or cry :lol2:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Athravan said:


> I've never heard such over exagerated drama in all my life! I guess life for some must be pretty dull for chinese whispers to reach those sort of proportions! I don't know whether to laugh or cry :lol2:


Indeed!
It sounds like the Traders forum is really exciting - am I looking at the wrong one? It sounds like some pretty good Hollyoaks-type storylines are going on in there, can I have access to that one that they're talking about instead?!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Ally said:


> Indeed!
> It sounds like the Traders forum is really exciting - am I looking at the wrong one? It sounds like some pretty good Hollyoaks-type storylines are going on in there, can I have access to that one that they're talking about instead?!


I'll let you know when I find it! :lol2:


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

seems some are missing the point. No one's going to air 'dirty laundry' anywhere on the internet, written down for lawyers to see, especially not in front of their competition, regardless of if it's 'public' or not. Too many times threads are clogged up with people who have no idea what they're on about or who simply want to get their post count up. The only advantage I can see to this trader forum is to cut out the spam. Anyone posting there should realize it's a forum, not a private meeting and as such the public probably are going to hear about it, one way or the other, but it just ensures people who have absolutely no relevance to the threads don't put in their two cents for the hell of it. I haven't read all the other 'whaa trader forum' threads so dunno if this has all been said, doesn't seem to be from the responses on this one. Nothing's stopping discussion of what's said on the trader forum on the rest of the forum that I'm aware, just discussion about the trader forum WITHIN it from people who don't actually care but just want to stir up a fuss.

The advantage of having it on RFUK is that it's quite widespread and thus will hopefully draw as many traders as possible to get a more representative population. Disadvantage is these bickering threads I guess.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I only started this thread because i didn't know what it was:blush:

I sware some people remind me of my noisy neighbour, 

always wanting to be in on everything and looking for a drama. :lol2:

Chill out, they're nothing to watch, so calm down and stop curtain twitching :whistling2:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Some people really do need to get a life.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

I was going to join this group,i thought id would be beneficial to the trade,prices could be discussed,whos got what,excess livestock that could be traded to each other,future products/animal shipments and so on.None of this needed to be made public to people not making a living from the reptile business-would just cause arguements on why they should pay shop prices.Its about peoples businesses-the way they pay their bills,why should everyone have access to that? Just reading some of the crap some losers have written is enough to make me want to stay out of the whole thing.Grow up,some of you are truly pathetic! Did you have deprived childhoods where you couldnt have every toy you wanted? Unbeleivable,still cant get my head round it!


----------



## reaper1 (Oct 28, 2007)

i measured my dong last night..... 3 inches! woot. cant help it, this thread is too void of reason. oh n buy the way my dong is a fire salalalalalamander, you dirt ppl thinking about wongs...


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

*giggles*:lol2:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

I heard that the traders know where bin laden is and they have put a map up in the traders forum.

I also heard that Christy called Nerys some names and that ever since then there have been suicide skunk bombers causing mayhem in and around cardiff!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Mason said:


> I heard that the traders know where bin laden is and they have put a map up in the traders forum.
> 
> I also heard that Christy called Nerys some names and that ever since then there have been suicide skunk bombers causing mayhem in and around cardiff!


*whispers into radio... QUICK the secret is out! Send SWAT team ASAP! GO GO GO!*


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey Sparkle, just wondered...
whats a screen dump?
like a print screen?

so someone in the traders forum is fueling the protests eh? odd you talk about bad traders being alllowed to covertely gain acccess to the traders forum [to what end though? they arent gona become more evil with special trader info surely?]
yet you make reference to being given screen dumps from the traders forum.. id assume the people that may give you that are those that should maybe be avoided.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

ratboy said:


> Some people really do need to get a life.


:notworthy::notworthy: (unless you mean me too!)


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

DeanThorpe said:


> Hey Sparkle, just wondered...
> whats a screen dump?
> like a print screen?
> 
> ...


Lol - I'm joining the thick brigade here, if there is NO trade forum, then how can anyone be getting 'screen dumps' from there?? :crazy:


----------

